# Fs 250 Stihl



## superwrench (Feb 5, 2013)

From what I have read about the 250's, on here they are a two-stroke engine. I'm ready to buy one and called the farm & ranch store that sells stihl and in their system they tell me it's a 4 mix. So my question is did stihl change the new 250's to a 4 mix ? I would have though they would of at least changed the model # if this is so ? Any body know for sure on this, or is it a type O their computer system.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 6, 2013)

The FS250 is a two stroke. Stihl does have 4 Mix weed whackers but they have different model numbers.

I'd find a different dealer if he doesn't stock one of Stihl top selling trimmers.


----------



## CRE1992 (Feb 6, 2013)

I bought my FS250R brand new for $250 from a dealer that was changing from Stihl to Husky/Echo. It is a 2 stroke engine that runs on 50-1 and it also sounds like a air plane prop when at full throttle. Its got more power than you could seriously imagine. It is a little over kill for my needs but I couldn't pass it up!


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 6, 2013)

The FS250 is still a plain old 2 cycle, and one of the reasons I got ours.

It's still listed on the Stihl website as a 2 cycle so nothing has changed.

Your dealer is incorrect.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## mtrees (Feb 6, 2013)

I bought a new one last year. As stated above it is straight 2 cycle.


----------



## superwrench (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you to all that responded above so quickly. Planning on picking it up this weekend, figured sooner or later I would know for sure when I hear it run. Sometimes we rely too much on whats put in to a computer, yep! computer says so!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 6, 2013)

Mine is a two stroke and they are awesome. You won't believe the stuff they will cut. I've cut stuff five foot tall with trimmer line.


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 20, 2013)

FS 250 is definitely a 2-Stroke engine. Mine is less than a year old. I got it to cut brush in my woodlot using a saw blade. I sure like it. Had some issues learning the sharpening technique for the blade, but it's coming around now. The nearby National Park Employees use this $30 Comfort Harness on their FS250's.


----------



## superwrench (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you to all again, I did pick it up that weekend defenatly a two stroke. The guy I talked to that works there and looked like he's in the shop area still says it's a 4mix, he must work on the other outdoor power equip. other wise he would know better.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Feb 21, 2013)

superwrench said:


> Thank you to all again, I did pick it up that weekend defenatly a two stroke. The guy I talked to that works there and looked like he's in the shop area still says it's a 4mix, he must work on the other outdoor power equip. other wise he would know better.



Are you sure about buying from someone that does not know the equipment they sell?


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 21, 2013)

Thay dude don't have a clue, i went to the stihl site to see if they had changed to 4 mix since i bought mine and they haven't. My pole saw is a 4 mix, they have a whole different sound. Hard to believe a dealer don't know what he has.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Feb 21, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Thay dude don't have a clue, i went to the stihl site to see if they had changed to 4 mix since i bought mine and they haven't. My pole saw is a 4 mix, they have a whole different sound. Hard to believe a dealer don't know what he has.



That is my point, I would be buying elsewhere.:msp_unsure:


----------



## indiansprings (Feb 21, 2013)

We're a dealer, the 250 is definetly a old school 2 stroke, believe this is the last year of its production, the only four mix that is comparable is the FS 130, it is a toss up if you run both side by side, the 250 is a horse, the only area the 130 has it is the 130 has a little more torque.
If I were buying I'd buy the 250.


----------



## CRE1992 (Feb 21, 2013)

indiansprings said:


> We're a dealer, the 250 is definetly a old school 2 stroke, believe this is the last year of its production, the only four mix that is comparable is the FS 130, it is a toss up if you run both side by side, the 250 is a horse, the only area the 130 has it is the 130 has a little more torque.
> If I were buying I'd buy the 250.



I find it hard to believe that the FS 130 has more torque than the FS250. The FS 250 has over 2 horsepower. Last time I checked the 130 only had 1.5 or 1.7. After using a FS 250 I find it very hard to believe. The only thing the FS130 should have over the 250 is a lighter weight.


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 21, 2013)

Researching all the options I could find for a strong and tough brush-cutter, and part time weed whacker, the FS250 fit the bill. 
What I like about it is its quick response from one sapling to the next. The instructions call for cutting 2" dia or smaller, but when you're in the thick of it the FS250 likes the challenge.


----------



## indiansprings (Feb 21, 2013)

CRE1992 said:


> I find it hard to believe that the FS 130 has more torque than the FS250. The FS 250 has over 2 horsepower. Last time I checked the 130 only had 1.5 or 1.7. After using a FS 250 I find it very hard to believe. The only thing the FS130 should have over the 250 is a lighter weight.



I found it hard to believe as well, it's just the fact that the four stroke just has more torque hp is closer than you think the 130 has 1.9 vs 2.1 for the 250. You can litterally jam the head on the 130 in the ground about as hard as you can and you will not stop the head. They weight difference is only 2 oz. I'm a diehard fan of the 250 and can't believe it is leaving the line up, basically due to the EPA, the four mix on the 130 is a very clean engine as far as emissions and helps Stihl build EPA credits. Where the 250 is a dirty engine as far as the EPA gestapo is concerned. Just won't pass the emission standards anymore, without a major redesign(strato engine).


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 21, 2013)

indiansprings said:


> I found it hard to believe as well, it's just the fact that the four stroke just has more torque hp is closer than you think the 130 has 1.9 vs 2.1 for the 250. You can litterally jam the head on the 130 in the ground about as hard as you can and you will not stop the head. They weight difference is only 2 oz. I'm a diehard fan of the 250 and can't believe it is leaving the line up, basically due to the EPA, the four mix on the 130 is a very clean engine as far as emissions and helps Stihl build EPA credits. Where* the 250 is a dirty engine as far as the EPA gestapo is concerned*. Just won't pass the emission standards anymore, without a major redesign(strato engine).



Makes me glad I didn't put off getting one.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 22, 2013)

Go get it, You won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Austin26 (Feb 22, 2013)

they might think it's dirty engine

I can promise you they've never takin a well used Stihl 4 stroke engine apart They are dirty engines


Sagetown said:


> Makes me glad I didn't put off getting one.




a few of my FS 250's, an FS 130R's

[<a href="http://beta.photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v216/austins26/7CBD037B-C9F1-4FFE-8038-655142DAFFAA-1793-000000ED5AC0B043_zpsf8f6d882.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 7CBD037B-C9F1-4FFE-8038-655142DAFFAA-1793-000000ED5AC0B043_zpsf8f6d882.jpg"/></a><a href="http://beta.photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v216/austins26/391CF50B-8098-46D2-9C08-E7EAEEEBBDC5-1793-000000ED633A409C_zps6dfbb0ee.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 391CF50B-8098-46D2-9C08-E7EAEEEBBDC5-1793-000000ED633A409C_zps6dfbb0ee.jpg"/></a><a href="http://beta.photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v216/austins26/136C3F33-55AD-43AC-956B-651641210B75-1793-000000ED6725EC08_zps75574c6a.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 136C3F33-55AD-43AC-956B-651641210B75-1793-000000ED6725EC08_zps75574c6a.jpg"/></a><a href="http://beta.photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v216/austins26/188E7A80-E11C-4AE7-9C72-8AB7909EF069-610-00000052287F9870_zpsde40388e.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 188E7A80-E11C-4AE7-9C72-8AB7909EF069-610-00000052287F9870_zpsde40388e.jpg"/></a><a href="http://beta.photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v216/austins26/15610397-0FF8-4AB4-9B2B-2066A34A715A-610-000000522812C547_zpsd7428cba.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 15610397-0FF8-4AB4-9B2B-2066A34A715A-610-000000522812C547_zpsd7428cba.jpg"/></a>


----------



## 046 (Feb 22, 2013)

love my FS250 ... what a hoss!


----------



## superwrench (Feb 22, 2013)

It didn't bother me to buy from them, I got there almost at quitting time and that guy just happened to be there. For all I know he might work on the other stuff and not the stihl line, they do have other mechanics aswell. I being a mechanic my self will work on it when the time comes. They had it for 549 when every one else wanted full list price, even was given a free saw blade with it. I have used it some and can say I'm going to like it alot.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 22, 2013)

Those things look brand new Austin, Have they been used and if so how do you keep the guard lookin new like that. I can clean mine up but it still won't look new.


----------



## Austin26 (Feb 23, 2013)

heavy spray Nano wax drip dry , and a pressure washer nothing to complicated


----------



## ConcordGarden (Feb 24, 2013)

Glad to Hear you picked up that FS250 they're absolute ANIMALS. We have a ton of crews that run highway clearing on steep sides and that's the only thing they run out here. Clean Air Filter, Fresh Fuel, Spark Plug, and Fuel filter and you're set that's just about all they need. 

FYI when removing the spark plug boot cover it's best to remove the entire cover with 4 screws. It'll give you a chance to blow the cooling fans out with compressed air and you wont rip the boot off the coil wire. I can't tell you how many coils i've replaced because they destroy the wires from the inmates they have using them.


----------



## Austin26 (Feb 24, 2013)

here in Florida we also have DOT/DOC partnered Inmate labor crews

they use 250's, 350's, 450's, an yes i few crews I've seen have 550's

kinda shocking that The State of Florida DOT/DOC would trust an inmate with such dangerous weapons. (that's another topic)



ConcordGarden said:


> Glad to Hear you picked up that FS250 they're absolute ANIMALS. We have a ton of crews that run highway clearing on steep sides and that's the only thing they run out here. Clean Air Filter, Fresh Fuel, Spark Plug, and Fuel filter and you're set that's just about all they need.
> 
> FYI when removing the spark plug boot cover it's best to remove the entire cover with 4 screws. It'll give you a chance to blow the cooling fans out with compressed air and you wont rip the boot off the coil wire. I can't tell you how many coils i've replaced because they destroy the wires from the inmates they have using them.


----------



## superwrench (Sep 25, 2018)

Wow how time flys by!! Had a job for my fs 250, weed eating a fence line that had small trees grow up in it. I stepped up to .130 line as the .095 was to light for the job. Basically my main objective was to get rid of the tall grass and weeds at the base of the trees, so i could cut them with my batt powered sawzall with a pruning blade. The job went faster than i thought it would. Both the 250 and the sawzall worked really well! Thanks to all that pointed me in the right direction on getting the 250. This is a great web site, with great people!


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Sep 26, 2018)

Long live the FS-250. I have an FS-250R. 

I bought mine from a Cal-Ranch store. I did that only because I got a good deal on it. They don't have a "service dept." Only a back room where they prep O P E that has been sold. And, they don't know much about what they're selling either.


----------

